# Amir Khan Champion Again



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Clicky*

Mayweather up next? Not sure about that one, but not a Mayweather fan either. Probably will go the distance.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 14, 2014)

I have not watched boxing in years but I just might watch  a Mayweather vs Amir Khan fight


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> I have not watched boxing in years but I just might watch  a Mayweather vs Amir Khan fight



Could be a good fight. Not sure who I would root for though.


----------

